# "DOGGY STYLE"



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

SICK HOMIE NICE AND CLEAN


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

:0 thats very nice parts are hell sic how did it place :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn! nice.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

one of the cleanest 16" out there :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

WOW


----------



## lowchevy1989 (Feb 3, 2007)

nice :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

clean ass street!


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wow: sweet.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 27 2008, 12:37 AM~10512489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn that looks WICKED :biggrin: yea looks real bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

CONGRATS!
ur in it to win FO SHO!
:biggrin:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Nice Bike!!


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

Damn that is sooo clean!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

son of a bitch!!!!!


damn good job man!!


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

very klean bike!!! those fender braces are pretty kool


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

you did a good job on it bro


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

REAL FIRME HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 27 2008, 11:56 AM~10514163
> *very klean bike!!! those fender braces are pretty kool
> *


yea they turned out real good the whole bike did i am proud to be part of it


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM THAT SHIT IS NICE HOMIE  THE DISPLAY IS NICE TOO


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Apr 27 2008, 12:56 PM~10514443
> *DAM THAT SHIT IS NICE HOMIE   THE DISPLAY IS NICE TOO
> *


yea it came out real clean i want to see a pic of on the turn table :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

WOW!!! 

that little thing is beautiful, it's got flow


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

thanks alot homies  just got back from a Mini impressions show, took 1st in street, best engraving, paint and uphol. also went to the Dukes show on saturday and took 1st, ill have pics up tonight of both shows  kinda burned out, 2 shows in a row :happysad:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I wish I had a kid to use as an excuse to build bikes. lol shit looks hot bro.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 27 2008, 05:51 PM~10515846
> *thanks alot homies   just got back from a Mini impressions show, took 1st in street, best engraving, paint and uphol. also went to the Dukes show on saturday and took 1st, ill have pics up tonight of both shows   kinda burned out, 2 shows in a row :happysad:
> *


 :0 damn thats crazy big ups to you


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

i got 4 you can have one! and ill throw in there bike



> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 27 2008, 04:56 PM~10515881
> *I wish I had a kid to use as an excuse to build bikes. lol shit looks hot bro.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 27 2008, 06:58 PM~10515889
> *i got 4 you can have one! and ill throw in there bike
> *


lol no! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey bro i will be posting these pic on my myspace


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 27 2008, 04:58 PM~10515889
> *i got 4 you can have one! and ill throw in there bike
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

damn that things sick

the dragon bike from uce gots some competition now :0 


you should take it to vegas

my favorite street


----------



## showtime (Jul 17, 2007)

THAT IS ONE BAD ASS BIKE CONGRATS ON YOUR WINS THIS WEEKEND! I KNOW THERE IS GOING TO BE PLENTY MORE COMING YOUR WAY...WANNA LET YOU KNOW YOU DID A GREAT JOB ON THIS BIKE.


YOUR HOMIE.SHOWTIME :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

the Fresno car will be in Vegas  thanks



> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 27 2008, 06:16 PM~10516323
> *damn that things sick
> 
> the dragon bike from uce gots some competition now :0
> ...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

gracias perro, and thanks for all of the work you put down on it. SHOWTIME CUSTOMS  



> _Originally posted by showtime_@Apr 27 2008, 09:02 PM~10517878
> *THAT IS ONE BAD ASS BIKE CONGRATS ON YOUR WINS THIS WEEKEND! I KNOW THERE IS GOING TO BE PLENTY MORE COMING YOUR WAY...WANNA LET YOU KNOW YOU DID A GREAT JOB ON THIS BIKE.
> YOUR HOMIE.SHOWTIME :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

also big thanks to WICKED METAL WORKS :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 27 2008, 11:12 PM~10518587
> *also big thanks to WICKED METAL WORKS :thumbsup:
> *


  anytime bro anytime


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Right Click and Save. :biggrin:  

Nice bike maaaaaan.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

still looking. damn this thing came out nice :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

with your help  thanks



> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 28 2008, 08:50 PM~10527617
> *still looking.  damn this thing came out nice :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

These pics do the bike no justice to the full detail put in to the bike. Had a chance to see the bike twice this weekend by far the best 16" street bike I have seen. Good way to Rep the 559. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 27 2008, 07:37 AM~10512489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool pic with your son :cheesy: 
is it a 16i bike?
The engraving is crazy,that's a nice mildcustom bike :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Damn, I like the name of this club.
:biggrin:


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

sick.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 26 2008, 11:37 PM~10512489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did Showtime plate your speedometer? The part that bolts on the rim?


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

SWEET! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey fool get a hold of me (mr.559) :biggrin: 



WICKED and SHOWTIME PLATING can not go wrong lol


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

yes sir  



> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 6 2008, 10:43 PM~10595780
> *Did Showtime plate your speedometer? The part that bolts on the rim?
> *


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

p.m sent lol



> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 7 2008, 01:04 PM~10600745
> *hey fool get a hold of me (mr.559)  :biggrin:
> WICKED and SHOWTIME PLATING can not go wrong lol
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 7 2008, 07:00 PM~10602996
> *p.m sent lol
> *


did not get it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 7 2008, 05:59 PM~10602990
> *yes sir
> *


  There going to be doing all my plating from now on.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## chavez.elc69 (Jul 19, 2007)

much props on your bike its badass :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+May 7 2008, 07:36 PM~10603290-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes it is


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 26 2008, 11:37 PM~10512489
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i like it...i can tell much time n detail was spent on this


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn the 16" class is big in fresno i have had 3 people with 16" bikes for parts


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 26 2008, 11:37 PM~10512489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

thanks


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

got it spinning


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

HELLA NICE!!!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

thanks alot  




> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 21 2008, 07:35 PM~10708336
> *HELLA NICE!!!
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

you going to bring this to vegas?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 21 2008, 08:29 PM~10708182
> *got it spinning
> 
> 
> ...


are u going to bring this bike to Vegas? Love to see it in person! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 21 2008, 09:42 PM~10709081
> *you going to bring this to vegas?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

yes were rolling to Vegas


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

double post :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

this is one klean ass street bike!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 21 2008, 10:53 PM~10709747
> *yes were rolling to Vegas
> *


damn it son :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 21 2008, 10:53 PM~10709747
> *yes were rolling to Vegas
> *


see you there


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt any new pics


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

that bike is the cleanest street bike I have seen


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

i like all the details :thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

DAMN  THAT BIKE IS BADAZZ...I LIKE ALL THE PINTRIPING ON IT!!..IT ALL COMES TOGETHER.. I LIKE IT MAYNE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

now what are u going to put or do to this clean ass bike


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

thanks guys


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

TTT for the big dog


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

a gilly lets go to portlan.


----------



## jelly belly (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 26 2008, 11:37 PM~10512489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is your sons bike right?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jelly belly_@Aug 10 2008, 11:19 PM~11311740
> *this is your sons bike right?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 21 2008, 10:53 PM~10709747
> *yes were rolling to Vegas
> *




hno:


----------



## jelly belly (Jun 29, 2008)

koo


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

TTT 16' Street is gonna make history this Super Show


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

good luck at vegas


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

XDUECE


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 9 2008, 04:50 PM~11824854
> *good luck at vegas
> *


X2


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

this bike is FLAWLESS! i was glad i finally got to see it in person.

GOOD JOB GIL!
:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 12 2008, 12:31 AM~11841574
> *this bike is FLAWLESS! i was glad i finally got to see it in person.
> 
> GOOD JOB GIL!
> ...


yes it is a real nice bike he has worked very hard on it to be there :biggrin:


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 27 2008, 02:37 AM~10512489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Oct 12 2008, 03:04 PM~11843384
> *:biggrin:
> *


pain? how dare you use that word! :biggrin: 
I AM PAIN!!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Oct 12 2008, 12:08 PM~11843399
> *pain? how dare you use that word! :biggrin:
> I AM PAIN!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 I THOUGHT I WAS THE PAIN.......... :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

congrats gilly on the win in vegas


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice bike bro. I see the new wheel. What else was new?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 13 2008, 10:56 PM~11854461
> *Nice bike bro. I see the new wheel. What else was new?
> 
> 
> ...


conti kit, crown, air setup, steering wheel, sprocket, seat pan mural (i think), and pedals(not pictured) :biggrin: 



congrats gilly, that bitch is bad. knew you could do it.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 13 2008, 11:34 PM~11855366
> *conti kit, crown, air setup, steering wheel, sprocket, seat pan mural (i think), and pedals(not pictured) :biggrin:
> congrats gilly, that bitch is bad.  knew you could do it.
> *


yep he did alot and real fast down to teh last min deals lol thanks


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 14 2008, 12:39 AM~11855405
> *yep he did alot and real fast down to teh last min deals lol thanks
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Thanks alot Just deez and W.M.W for getting my last minute stuff done super fast... and was good to meet your crazy ass dan lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 14 2008, 02:03 AM~11855779
> *Thanks alot Just deez and W.M.W for getting my last minute stuff done super fast... and was good to meet your crazy ass dan lol
> *


im not that bad :biggrin: bumped into your mini impressions homies on sunday night. let them know whats up


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 13 2008, 10:34 PM~11855366
> *conti kit, crown, air setup, steering wheel, sprocket, seat pan mural (i think), and pedals(not pictured) :biggrin:
> congrats gilly, that bitch is bad.  knew you could do it.
> *


On the money, then again you already new :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Congrats homie.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 14 2008, 02:06 AM~11855796
> *On the money, then again you already new :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

hey gill, congrats on the win, your boys bike is badass in pictures and even better lookin in person!!! oh yea, thanks again for the wristband hookup man!!!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Just deez, you one cool as dude  

Thanks Raul


And no problem Chamuco and nice to meet you


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CONGRATS HOMIE


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 14 2008, 12:21 AM~11855853
> *CONGRATS HOMIE
> *


Gracias


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 14 2008, 12:10 AM~11855814
> *Just deez, you one cool as dude
> 
> Thanks Raul
> ...


it was kool meetin you too man!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 14 2008, 01:03 AM~11855779
> *Thanks alot Just deez and W.M.W for getting my last minute stuff done super fast... and was good to meet your crazy ass dan lol
> *


no big deal could not do it with out danny and thanks danny for taken the cards to vegas :biggrin:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

To The Top 4 the Top Dog "Doggy Style" It was a pleasure to meet you and see the bike in person :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

i love this bike


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

i love this bike


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 14 2008, 12:06 AM~11855796
> *On the money, then again you already new :biggrin:
> *


CONGRATS ON YOUR WIN HOMIE KNEW YOU COULD DO IT CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR BIKE UP IN PERSON SOME DAY


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559+Oct 14 2008, 02:10 AM~11855814-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, yes, i am amazing


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 14 2008, 11:59 AM~11858390
> *no doubt man, good to finally meet you and your bro, yalls army of kids
> we'll do it again next year
> i didnt know you were there :angry:
> ...


now do not go and get a bigger head on me lol :biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

I KNEW U WERE GONNA TAKE #1 IN 16IN. STREET -UR THE BEST HOMIE!!!! :yes: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

nice


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Vegas 08"


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 28 2008, 07:41 PM~11999466
> *Vegas 08"
> 
> 
> ...


how much shipped? :biggrin:


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 28 2008, 09:58 PM~11999640
> *how much shipped to  14609 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## tnigs213 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thats an extremly nice bike you got there....im really diggin the rims :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Got your light bracket all done!! Look just like your forks.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 14 2008, 09:40 PM~12161672
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: o shit!!!!!! Great work D!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 14 2008, 11:40 PM~12161672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 14 2008, 10:40 PM~12161672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 14 2008, 10:40 PM~12161672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass. Now I gotta spend some more money with ya. :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 15 2008, 01:46 AM~12162778
> *bad ass. Now I gotta spend some more money with ya. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice work bro on the bracket, and Mr.559 what a SMOKIN bike.
The paw badge is going to fit like a glove on this bike.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Nov 15 2008, 09:46 AM~12163914
> *Nice work bro on the bracket, and Mr.559 what a SMOKIN bike.
> The paw badge is going to fit like a glove on this bike.
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

Cutting badges today and bringing to you today. :thumbsup:


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Nov 15 2008, 07:53 AM~12163932
> *Cutting badges today and bringing to you today. :thumbsup:
> *


 Sorry Mr.559 this message was for Dtwist.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Nov 15 2008, 07:54 AM~12163936
> *Sorry Mr.559 this message was for Dtwist.
> *



So im not getting my badges today  




Lol j/k can't wait to see them cut thanks Brian


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 15 2008, 10:18 AM~12164009
> *So im not getting my badges today
> Lol j/k can't wait  to see them cut thanks Brian
> *


no but I'll get to see them today! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 15 2008, 08:19 AM~12164014
> *no but I'll get to see them today!  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



Good talking to you thanks for the ring, lol you caught me half asleep I woke up and check up in on l.I.l :biggrin: l.I.l is my cup of coffe in the morning


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Mirror arms!! 




























*Mirror arms and the light bracket.*


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 15 2008, 03:00 PM~12166047
> *Mirror arms!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 15 2008, 04:00 PM~12166047
> *Mirror arms!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 15 2008, 03:00 PM~12166047
> *Mirror arms!!
> 
> 
> ...



Speechless!!!!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Thx but I see some flaws, I'll fix them before I send them out.  :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*Here's your grips!! *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

:biggrin: 
S W E E T !!!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 19 2009, 04:43 PM~13624045
> *Here's your grips!!
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: they came out clean Darin thanks also big thanks to hags customs! "Its all about the detail"!!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 19 2009, 04:43 PM~13624045
> *Here's your grips!!
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: they came out clean Darin thanks also big thanks to hags customs! "Its all about the detail"!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

Dddaaaaaammmmmnnnnnnnnnnn Those came out sweet!!!! Looking good my friend :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

man u better be in fresno!! because if i go all the way out there, i better be able to see this badass bike


this thing is amazing! major props :thumbsup: 


kinda makes me want to build another bike :0


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 19 2009, 07:07 PM~13624901
> *man u better be in fresno!! because if i go all the way out there, i better be able to see this badass bike
> this thing is amazing! major props :thumbsup:
> kinda makes me want to build another bike  :0
> *


Same here that's clean detail detail


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 19 2009, 08:33 PM~13624551
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


x765432 :0


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Thanks guys!!

And you know Fresno show are mando for us, will be nice to talk to you again Dom and thanks for the comments means a lot coming from you.  

Once again good looking out Dtwist! They look bad ass :cheesy:


----------



## ktownlowrider323 (Jan 9, 2008)

wow,Amazing grips.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 19 2009, 05:43 PM~13624045
> *Here's your grips!!
> 
> 
> ...


Deeeeeaaammmmmmm!!! These are some bad ass grips!!! Cnt wait to see them on the bike homie they're going to look CHINGON!!!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Big thanks to Dtwist for hooking up D.S with some new goodies


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 8 2009, 03:21 PM~14129345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is a bad ass bike king of streets :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :wave:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 8 2009, 05:18 PM~14129295
> *Big thanks to Dtwist for hooking up D.S with some new goodies
> 
> 
> ...


*You're welcome bro!*


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jun 8 2009, 05:25 PM~14129381
> *This is a bad ass bike king of streets :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :wave:
> *


x fukkn 2


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jun 8 2009, 03:25 PM~14129381
> *This is a bad ass bike king of streets :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :wave:
> *


X2... Way too much detail on it this bike its FLAWLESS


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Thanks homies!!!!


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

S W E E T !!!!!








:biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

Very nice bike!!!! Clean!!!


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 9 2009, 05:53 AM~14136323
> *S W E E T !!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


bike looks clean lots of detail way more then any 16 " street bike. TTT for the. Homie


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

DOGGY STYLE Woodland streetlow show


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

my fav. 16''


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 13 2009, 04:36 PM~14461110
> *DOGGY STYLE  Woodland streetlow show
> 
> 
> ...


Bike looking good like always!! Good close up pics homie :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 13 2009, 08:50 PM~14462573
> *Bike looking good like always!! Good close up pics homie :biggrin:
> *


x2 real nice close up


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CHOCINOS lol


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

CONGRATS ON UR WIN   
BIKE LOOKS SICK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 8 2009, 06:18 PM~14129295
> *Big thanks to Dtwist for hooking up D.S with some new goodies
> 
> 
> ...


HEY BRO I GOT TO TELL YOU YOUR BIKE IS REAL DAMMMMMM NICE ALL THE DETAIL & STUFF WOW    :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 71_cougar (Jul 13, 2009)

very kleennn :h5:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*Nice camera work!* :thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

E


> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 8 2009, 03:21 PM~14129345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean real detail.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 26 2008, 11:37 PM~10512489
> *
> 
> 
> ...




LOOKING GOOD !


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Really nice bro.. love the paw fender holders man...

So how they classify your bike?? mild? full?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 13 2009, 06:36 PM~14461110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY PEDORRAS BATMAN!!!!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 13 2009, 06:19 PM~14462934
> *HEY BRO I GOT  TO  TELL YOU YOUR BIKE  IS REAL  DAMMMMMM  NICE ALL  THE DETAIL & STUFF WOW        :h5:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: !!!!!!!!!!
> *



Thanks homie


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 13 2009, 09:03 PM~14465127
> *Really nice bro.. love the paw fender holders man...
> 
> So how they classify your bike?? mild? full?
> *




16" street


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the comments means a lot!


Man we have been having so much fun with this build. traveled and meet a lot of cool people and to me that's what its really about not a piece of plastic!


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

whats up mr.559 was wounding how much a full engraved seat pan go 4.thats the cleanist 16inch street i ever seen good luck at the shows....


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 14 2009, 02:02 AM~14465798
> *Thanks homie
> *


 i really love your seat-pan it is so sick bro i need something like this to finish my bike dammmmm that seat is nice !!!!!!!!!!! :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

NICE BIKE HOPE TO SEE IT N A CARSHOW SOON


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

A HOW MUCH MONEY UV PUT ON IT


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jul 14 2009, 01:25 AM~14466556
> *A HOW MUCH MONEY UV PUT ON IT
> *



I plead the 5th on grounds of divorce :0


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Jul 13 2009, 10:29 PM~14466010
> *whats up mr.559 was wounding how much a full engraved seat pan go 4.thats the cleanist 16inch street i ever seen good luck at the shows....
> *



Thanks homie


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Jul 13 2009, 10:29 PM~14466010
> *whats up mr.559 was wounding how much a full engraved seat pan go 4.thats the cleanist 16inch street i ever seen good luck at the shows....
> *


X2 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

whats a full engraved chrome seat pan go 4..... :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Jul 14 2009, 11:54 AM~14469174
> *whats a full engraved chrome seat pan go 4..... :biggrin:
> *


ALOT OF $$$$


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 14 2009, 11:13 AM~14469427
> *ALOT OF $$$$
> *


that dont till me how much


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Jul 14 2009, 01:13 PM~14470194
> *that dont till me how much
> *


TALK TO THIS MAN

SALAS ENGRAVING 626-840-5871


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 14 2009, 07:00 AM~14467142
> *I plead the 5th on grounds of divorce :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: good one


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Jul 14 2009, 12:13 PM~14470194
> *that dont till me how much
> *


a arm and a leg


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

what i have to donate my arm an leg lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Jul 14 2009, 03:19 PM~14471659
> *what i have to donate my arm an leg lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SURE DO LIKE I SAID ALOT OF $$$ :0 :cheesy:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 13 2009, 05:36 PM~14461110
> *DOGGY STYLE  Woodland streetlow show
> 
> 
> ...


i like your bike :biggrin: y los culitos tambien :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Jul 14 2009, 10:32 PM~14477354
> *i like your bike :biggrin: y los culitos tambien :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA I LIKE THE CULITOS TOO :cheesy:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

owner of D.S getting his clean on


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 15 2009, 03:08 PM~14483876
> *owner of D.S getting his clean on
> 
> 
> ...


Levi likes his waffles nice and clean LOL


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

The best street bike hands down Mr. 559 :worship: :worship: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jul 19 2009, 05:54 PM~14520103
> *The best street bike hands down Mr. 559 :worship:  :worship:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



not the best but were happy with it! thanks homie cant wait to see your 12" bike


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 19 2009, 06:55 PM~14520124
> *not the best but were happy with it! thanks homie cant wait to see your 12" bike
> *


I SAW UR BIKE ON DA CALI LIFE 4 PREVIEW! LOOKING GOOD! SOON IMA GET SOME FACE PARTS 4 THE BLK RAIDERS BIKE!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 19 2009, 08:59 PM~14520164
> *I SAW UR BIKE ON DA CALI LIFE 4 PREVIEW! LOOKING GOOD! SOON IMA GET SOME FACE PARTS 4 THE BLK RAIDERS BIKE!
> *


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 19 2009, 09:52 PM~14521949
> *
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

whats up mr.559 r u going to the heatwave show in fresno on sept 6th....


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

you got that socket for me???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

throwback


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

streetlow san fran


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 3 2009, 12:31 PM~14660630
> *streetlow san fran
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the win Bro!!! Looks good!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Aug 3 2009, 11:32 AM~14660648
> *Congrats on the win Bro!!! Looks good!!! :thumbsup:
> *



gracias


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

good job homie on the winnnnnsssss....ur bike is hella nice :thumbsup: :worship: 
good talking with u yesturday...see ya again soon...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 3 2009, 02:31 PM~14660630
> *streetlow san fran
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 3 2009, 12:31 PM~14660630
> *streetlow san fran
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS HOMIE !!! I saw that the lil homie was real happy carryng that best of show trophy.. :thumbsup: well deserved definitly one of my favorite bike!!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

well just wanted to let all the good homies ive meet these last few years that we have decided to semi retire my sons bike Doggy Style, we need a lil time off the chill with the fam and me and my son share a new love 1951 chevy bomba he loves it and we have been having alot of fun taking the Fam out and cruising the Streets, so whats out for that build


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

family time is the best time :thumbsup:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 24 2009, 10:02 PM~15771765
> *well just wanted to let all the good homies ive meet these last few years that we have decided to semi retire my sons bike Doggy Style, we need a lil time off the chill with the fam and me and my son share a new love 1951 chevy bomba he loves it and we have been having alot of fun taking the Fam out and cruising the Streets, so whats out for that build
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 24 2009, 08:02 PM~15771765
> *well just wanted to let all the good homies ive meet these last few years that we have decided to semi retire my sons bike Doggy Style, we need a lil time off the chill with the fam and me and my son share a new love 1951 chevy bomba he loves it and we have been having alot of fun taking the Fam out and cruising the Streets, so whats out for that build
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Gil, hope you and the family are doing ok. Sorry to hear this bike is going to take sometime off. I love this bike!!!! It is clean as hell!!! I'll see you guy around.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

thanks homie, yeah we will prolly show it local once and a while, but ill be tearing down the 51 and focas on that


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 24 2009, 09:33 PM~15773027
> *thanks homie, yeah we will prolly show it local once and a while, but ill be tearing down the 51 and focas on that
> *


can u bring it to our show next year


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 24 2009, 10:33 PM~15773027
> *thanks homie, yeah we will prolly show it local once and a while, but ill be tearing down the 51 and focas on that
> *


:wave:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 6 2010, 05:29 PM~18248044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love this bike!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 6 2010, 07:29 PM~18248044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*something is missing at the back of the bike on this side...hmmm...*


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 7 2010, 04:16 AM~18250842
> *something is missing at the back of the bike on this side...hmmm...
> *


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 26 2008, 11:37 PM~10512489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass bike love the engraving :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

the custom parts are amazing!!!!
badass 16 homie


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

